# Notebook 2,5" Festplatte an einem normalen PC anschließen?



## philedephilphil (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo


Ich würde gerne eine Notebook Festplatte mit meinem normalen PC verbinden , würde das gehen ? 
Was würde passieren wenn ich die Notebook Festplatte in ein anderes Notebook stecken würde und dann Windows drauf installieren, und später wieder die alte Festplatte wieder reinstecken würde? Müsste ich sie dann formatieren?
Zusammengesfasst muss ich es hinkriegen Windows auf diese Festplatte installiert zu kriegen.

Gruß
phil


----------



## SixDark (24. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Das dürfte eigentlich alles kein Problem darstellen.
2,5" Festplatten haben allerdings einen etwas anderen Anschluß als normale IDE-Festplatten. Dafür gibts aber Adapter zu kaufen (http://www.pc-sonderposten.de z.B. oder bei http://www.ebay.de).

Und wenn Du die Platte wieder in den Laptop steckst (nach der Installation von Windows) sollte er theoretisch booten, es kann und es wird aber passieren, das er die Hardware komplett neu installieren muß, da in einem Laptop meist andere Komponenten drin sind als in einem Standard-PC.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

